# Bitfenix Prodigy-M space enough for optical and audio card?



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2013)

i am looking at Bitfenix Prodigy-M so i can use my Asus Maximus VI Gene setup, but i am wondering with i can fit my Samsung SH-B123L Blu-ray optical drive and my Asus Xonar Essence STX audio in it at the same time or i will run into space issues with them both hitting each other?

ino there is space for SLi and 2x120mm fans at the same time like here:







but what about my question above?


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 30, 2013)

Xonars are long cards 

If you arent running SLI you may be able to squeeze it in. Why not ditch the optical or make it external?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Xonars are long cards
> 
> If you arent running SLI you may be able to squeeze it in. Why not ditch the optical or make it external?



bcs i got anime on blu-ray/dvd i wanna watch sometimes and i don't wanna buy a stand-alone blu-ray player no need with a computer that's on 24-7 

ino my STX is about this in dimensions: 9.1 x 11.2 x 3.1 inches
and my blu-ray drives dimensions: 5.7 x 6.7 x 1.6 inches

and i don't do sli, not my style ^^;


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 30, 2013)

I think you have about 350mm distance from front panel > rear panel


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I think you have about 350mm distance from front panel > rear panel



i will measure when i come home, to see if there is space enough, but thx for now ^^


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 30, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i will measure when i come home, to see if there is space enough, but thx for now ^^



HeHe I was gonna say that i'll dbl check tomorrow with a tape measure for you, which i will. That 350 is from my memmories


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 30, 2013)

My crooked eye tells me 13.5" depth, the cases are same dimensions so...


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 25, 2013)

i am kinda still thinking about buying this case, but having second thoughts about if i can even put all in it i want 

i am thinking about putting my setup i got now in it, but i got 3x3,5 hdds and one ssd i hope there will be space in the bottom of the case, and changing my H100 to a H80i so i can still have water cooling, but i dunno.


----------

